# Grey screen and blinking green indicator , what to Do?



## BLUEUNICORN (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi 
I have a canon ixus 125 HS
 So one day i don't know what i did against the poor camera 
but i always love it and try to handle it very kindly and gently 
but suddenly the lenses went crazy and started panicing , like opening and closing itself quickly 
i didn't know how to deal with the situation so i turned it on and off few times
then was the shock !
it went into a comma
but its heart still beat
i know it wil get better my sweet little darling
when i turn it on the indicator just flashes green
it turns on and off constantly
and that's only it 
i have been emotionally touched since then 
i don't want to kill another camera
especially this , I LOVED it so much 
i wont  be able to depart with it this is just so painful 


i searched for a cable but it's just disappeared !
i want to know if you can give me a cure i would be so grateful


PLZ RESCUE HER!
P.S : maybe a little water of the ocean touched it , only touched it
i think she's being a drama queen


and thanks
waiting for your reply


----------

